# Timeshare a presentation without Spouse



## travelfam7 (Apr 27, 2022)

The idea of a presentation or being offered a presentation gives me anxiety. If I go without my husband (just my young kids) that is an automatic out right? We just bought resale and I usually send my husband in to deal with them but am wanting to book last minute trips for me and my kids and am hoping I won’t be pressured or even asked.


----------



## Janann (Apr 27, 2022)

When asked to attend a meeting, just say that your husband is not on the trip.  They always want both people in the meeting, so you'll be off the hook.


----------



## timpatmc (Apr 27, 2022)

travelfam7 said:


> If I go without my husband (just my young kids) that is an automatic out right?


Technically, if your spouse is 'not on site', they can do a presentation with just you.  I don't mind going to these, but my wife does not, so for some resorts, I just tell them my wife is not with me.

In Indio, my wife was coming later in the week, so they said it wasn't allowed if your spouse would be there at any time during the reservation.

But being without your spouse gives you a pretty good 'out', if you don't feel comfortable with just saying no.


----------



## DASEBEE (Oct 18, 2022)

Janann said:


> When asked to attend a meeting, just say that your husband is not on the trip.  They always want both people in the meeting, so you'll be off the hook.


That's only true if you are not an owner. If you are and your spouse/partner and/or any or all persons on the ownership is required to attend. E.i. Husband goes to the presentation while spouse/partner stays behind = No. Both must attend. Wife stays a day after spouse leaves= Yes if other half is not on property, you could go to a presentation.


----------



## DASEBEE (Oct 18, 2022)

timpatmc said:


> Technically, if your spouse is 'not on site', they can do a presentation with just you.  I don't mind going to these, but my wife does not, so for some resorts, I just tell them my wife is not with me.
> 
> In Indio, my wife was coming later in the week, so they said it wasn't allowed if your spouse would be there at any time during the reservation.
> 
> But being without your spouse gives you a pretty good 'out', if you don't feel comfortable with just saying no.



Being without your spouse doesn't not give an owner a way out. Only if you're a non owner e.i guest of an owner, random person booked from bookings.com. No spouse/live in partner = not qualified to attend.


----------



## Huskerpaul (Oct 18, 2022)

Bob from Worldmark sales is that you?


----------

